# Alive and well.......



## mishele (Sep 4, 2009)

Macros doin just fine!!!

1.






2.





3.





Enjoy....or not....lol


----------



## 512 (Sep 4, 2009)

the #1 is poor in sharpness, the #3 is very nice


----------



## mishele (Sep 4, 2009)

lol....you are correct on #1   I cropped that pic and didnt even notice how bad it was. Thats what you get for doing things fast.......:er:


----------

